# Ferrum Forge Design - WE Knife Gent



## datiLED (Jan 31, 2018)

The Ferrum Forge Gent is a collaboration knife designed by Ferrum Forge Knife Works, and manufactured for Massdrop by WE Knife in China. Never having seen a WE Knife product, I am very impressed with the workmanship on this knife. However, not being a knife expert, this review is from a layman's perspective at best.

The Gent has clean lines, and an understated simplicity. It came packaged in a zippered pouch with a microfiber cloth embroidered with the Ferrum Forge logo. This was inside a cardboard box with MassDrop branding and a graphic of the knife.

The 3" drop point blade is CPM-S35VN stainless steel with a satin finish and finger choil. It opens smoothly with the flipper tab, and locks up solid. There is absolutely zero play when open. It literally feels like a fixed blade knife. The handle is 6AL4V titanium with smooth, slightly radiused G-10 scales. The polished stainless steel clip is thin, on the small side and looks like a ballpoint pen when clipped to a pocket. This is by design, being a "gentleman's knife".

The thing that impressed me most about the knife (other than the overall quality) is how deep the blade folds into the handle. The belly of the Gent's blade is substantial compared to the Leek 1660TSW. When closed, the Gent is as small as the Leek. 

Prior to arrival, I was worried about tip up carry with this knife. (All of my knives are tip down carry.) That is a non-issue. The blade closes completely, like it is weighted, and will not open unless force is put on the flipper tab.

I could ramble on about the fit and finish of the knife, but I will let the pictures speak for themselves. While I don't own any expensive knives, the Gent looks and feels like a quality .

With all of the positives, there are negatives (though the negatives are purely my opinion, and I am biased based on my EDC preferences). I would have preferred that the clip be larger, made of titanium and brushed or sandblasted. (As mentioned previously, the clip was designed to be minimal.) I would also prefer tip down carry for ease of opening. Your finger is instantly on the flipper tab of a blade down carry knife without having to reposition it in your hand. 

Bubble packaging from MassDrop.






Simple cardboard box.









Pouch.





This knife included a Ferrum Forge Design embroidered handkerchief.





Contents of pouch.





Gent unwrapped.





View of small, polished stainless steel clip.





















In hand.





















Size comparison with Kershaw Leek 1660TSW.

















For those interested, here are the specs that I lifted from the MassDrop site:



Produced by Massdrop
Designed by Ferrum Forge
Manufactured by WE Knife
Blade: CPM-S35VN stainless steel with satin finish
HRC: 58 - 61
Blade type: Drop-point
Grind: Flat saber
Handle: 6AL4V titanium with G-10 scales
Lock: Frame lock
Open: Flipper tab
Ceramic detent ball
Caged pivot bearings, hardened steel washers
Choil for easy sharpening
Reversible, deep-carry steel pocket
Blade thickness: 0.13 in (3.3 mm)
Handle thickness: 0.4 in (1.1 cm)
Blade length: 3 in (7.8 cm)
Closed length: 3.6 in (9.7 cm)
Overall length: 6.6 in (17.5 cm)
Weight: 2.4 oz (68 g)


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 1, 2018)

The fact that such a respected member of candlepowerforums would review this knife makes it worth a good look. Care to mention cost?


----------



## datiLED (Feb 1, 2018)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The fact that such a respected member of candlepowerforums would review this knife makes it worth a good look. Care to mention cost?



It was $79.99.

Take anything that I say about knives with a grain of salt. My favorite knife is the Kershaw Leek 1660 and 1660TSW, and I alternate between the two. I rotate out a few other inexpensive knives depending on what I am doing; Large CRKT Eros, Kershaw OSO Sweet. I have never had a high end knife, so I have no baseline of comparison. With that said, the FF Gent is much more refined than the Leek, and carries easily. While the Gent is lighter weight than the Leek, the handle is thicker and more noticeable in the pocket.


----------



## Dynapoints (Feb 1, 2018)

Wow beautiful! I went to their website but did not see how to order. Can you help direct me?


----------



## datiLED (Feb 1, 2018)

Dynapoints said:


> Wow beautiful! I went to their website but did not see how to order. Can you help direct me?



This was a run of knives just for MassDrop. The preorder was in September 2017, and they just showed up this week. They may do another run in a few months if there is enough interest. Add your name to the list, or get one off of e-Bay.


----------



## sinnyc (Mar 9, 2018)

They are available again on Massdrop as of today. I'm in for one now as I missed the first round.


----------

